# auto smart hazsafe + polished wheels



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

these are my wheels i've recently had polished. my mate who did them said to keep them as clean as possible through the winter, due to salt etc








i've heard auto smart hazsafe is good for these, but how exactly do i use it?
all i want to do is to keep them clean after work every day by giving them just a quick spray, then rinse, is hazsafe ok for that?

do i just put some in a spray bottle then mix with water? cant find much info on how to use it

every week then i will clean the wheels and polish them as normal then


----------



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

Your best bet is to seal them with a dedicated wheel sealant. Stops any dirt or grime bonding to the wheels.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Correct me if am wrong but any acid free cleaner will be ok . I use wolfs Decon , spray and rinse.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

i've already used poorboys wheel sealant, just want to keep on top of them tbh


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

i have a set of bbs rs with a polished dish and iv sealed them with gtechniq c5 and all i do now is cover them in snow foam as i do the car and then use a detailing brush and wheel woolies and rince. 

they been on the car now for 7 months and gets used every day and theyr still as clean now as when they were new


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Take a look at this 
http://www.autosmart.co.uk/images/PDF Folder/Autosmart Wheel Cleaning Guide 09.pdf
There is you ********** answer from autosmartthemselves mate


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

AllenF said:


> Take a look at this
> http://www.autosmart.co.uk/images/PDF Folder/Autosmart Wheel Cleaning Guide 09.pdf
> There is you ********** answer from autosmartthemselves mate


Very good to have :thumb:


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Exotica said:


> Correct me if am wrong but any acid free cleaner will be ok . I use wolfs Decon , spray and rinse.


Even acid free cleaners can damage wheels, especially if they are highly alkaline. Which many are if they work well and are acid free.

Hazsafe is safer on delicate surfaces than Smart wheels or even G101.

Should be fine for your wheels. :thumb:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Golden rule if unsure 
DO A TEST FIRST


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Dive straight in. Use the Hazsafe at whatever dilution you want it wont dull those wheels. 1.3 is good for frequent use. I would be concerned about the salt on the road damaging them though. They wont last very long like that through winter IMO.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

alex163 said:


> Even acid free cleaners can damage wheels, especially if they are highly alkaline. Which many are if they work well and are acid free.
> 
> Hazsafe is safer on delicate surfaces than Smart wheels or even G101.
> 
> Should be fine for your wheels. :thumb:


Is wolfs de con safe on polished wheels?


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

The Doctor said:


> Dive straight in. Use the Hazsafe at whatever dilution you want it wont dull those wheels. 1.3 is good for frequent use. I would be concerned about the salt on the road damaging them though. They wont last very long like that through winter IMO.


purchased some fk1000p

what i want to know is how do i use the hazsafe? i dont want to use it in the pressure washer, i just want to use it for a quick clean of the wheels only, so could i use it in something like this and mix with water?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Yup thats fine to use.
I use one of the 6 litre pump bottles for TFR and aquawax with no problems at all 
:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice one, 1:3 mixture?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Erm off top of my head without Looking i think you will find its something like 10-1 upto 40-1 for hand application but if you pm the doctor im sure he will tell you


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Exotica said:


> Is wolfs de con safe on polished wheels?


Never looked into Decon gel tbh, so i'm unsure sorry. But if, its highly alkaline i'd avoid it.

Edit - Unless of course it clearly states it's ok for delicate surfaces ie - polished wheels.


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

jayz_son said:


> Nice one, 1:3 mixture?


I use it 3:1 as a prewash through a pump sprayer. I wouldn't want to use it any more diluted than that.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

jayz_son said:


> purchased some fk1000p
> 
> what i want to know is how do i use the hazsafe? i dont want to use it in the pressure washer, i just want to use it for a quick clean of the wheels only, so could i use it in something like this and mix with water?


I've no idea how good or bad that sprayer is but Hazsafe is pretty much as safe as a tfr will get so it should be ok. Autosmart franchisees have some good blue and white 1.5lt pressure sprayers which I use with Hazsafe and has lasted about 5 years and still going. Just look after it and release the pressure when you've finished with it and it will last ages. I would dilute it around 1.5 to start with and when the sealants slickness starts to wear off increase the strength as required.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

I use Hazsafe in that exact sprayer and it's fine. That sprayer doesn't have a pressure valve though. So you cant release the pressure on it.


----------

